

KlearGear.com Purchase Terms Include Non-Disparagement Clause - midnitewarrior

If you leave negative feedback anywhere regarding your purchase, Klear Gear reserves the right to charge you $3,500.00 USD.<p>See &quot;Non-Disparagement&quot; Section<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kleargear.com&#x2F;termsofuse1.html<p>KlearGear did this to somebody who ordered something, never received the order, then left negative feedback.  The debt was sold to a collection agency, who then put the debt on their credit report.  The couple sued KG for what they did, and won a $306k judgement in their favor.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;consumerist.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;26&#x2F;kleargear-com-ordered-to-pay-306k-to-couple-who-wrote-negative-review&#x2F;
======
curiousphil
Wow, I wasn't familiar with the site before seeing this, but I would never
even consider purchasing a product from them no matter what the discount/price
was. This shows blatant disregard for their customers and sends a loud message
that all they care about is their image. Ironically this clause degrades their
image more than any negative consumer review could.

